# FET Newbie - ET tomorrow



## Cassidy (Jul 20, 2005)

Hi Everyone

I'm having transfer tomorrow for my first natural FET (2 previous failed ICSIs).  The embryos were frozen at day 1 so are literally just a fertilised egg.  They should cleave overnight for transfer tomorrow afternoon.(fingers crossed   ).
What concerns me is by my reconing I'll be having a 1 day transfer where in the past I've always had a 2 day transfer.  My LH surge was on saturday and the 2 embies were thawed today (mon aft).
What do you think of this?  Do you think transfer is too early?  Has anyone had a one day transfer before and got a bfp?

Thanks for listening
A fretting Cass  
xx


----------



## Jess75 (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi Cass

I have no advice Im afraid as I have not done fet yet but i just wanted to wish you all the luck in the world with your transfer xxxxxxxx


----------



## Cassidy (Jul 20, 2005)

Hi Jess,

Thanks for your message of support  

I had the transfer today - only 1 of our 2 embies cleaved overnight so that one is safety tucked up inside me now.  I asked the embryologist about the transfer time and she said that it was frozen the day after e/c (day 1) so thawed as a day 1 embie and tranferred on day 2 so it's like last time.  It was only a 2 cell (grade1) but she also said that because it had been frozen and thawed the enzymes take a while to kick start again.  So onto the dreaded 2ww  

I would be interested to hear from anyone who has had success with only 1 2 cell embie - that's worrying me at the moment. 

Thanks
lol
Cass
xx


----------



## tayllyn (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi cass,

Just wanted to say good luck with ure 2ww, it only takes one.
I havent got any advise about ure embie but uve got ure strong one in there.
I had fet back in feb and they thawed mine out in the morning and put them back by 1pm so there wasnt any activity at all, but ures cleaved so thats a good sign.
Wishing you all the luck in the world.

lynne


----------



## Trondino (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi Cass,
Sorry i dont have any advice on 1-2 cell embies, hope your 2ww goes well im nearing the end of mine, due to test on Sunday. Keep us posted.
trondino x


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi there hun

I was going to message you to see how your frosties did & if ET went ahead! Can't believe you're now on 2WW. Don't be too disappointed that both   didn't make it - it really does only take one. I've been reading threads in this area since I found out I was due to have FET and have read plenty of success stories.

Sending you lots of     & hoping your little embie is getting bedded down for the duration   You take it easy.

I went to see Mr A today & am going to start downreg next week & have FET at the end of May - hopefully. I asked loads of qus & asked for my notes as you suggested - although probably I won't be able to make head nor tail of them!! 

Just on my way to bed anyway, but catch up soon



Sarah xx


----------



## 3isacharm (Sep 26, 2003)

Cass, as everyone has said it only takes one.  One of the girls on a different thread had 1 transfered back and is about 7 weeks pregnant now.  I would just say, it helps to focus on something else.  Focus often with positive, visualization of embie embedding and lots of prayers but try not to fixate on it.  Easier said then done I know.  I have been there.  ANd like Sarah said taking it easy and low stress levels is good.  The best of luck.  .
Sarah, we might be in our 2ww together.  Right now estimated transfer for FET is 17th of May.  Keep me posted.  I started d/r meds on 21st and am expecting AF by month end at which point I start estrace to help build up lining.  So, we'll see.  I, like Cass, had some of the embies frozen on day 1 but they will thaw and keep them in incumbator for 2 days and transfer on day 3.  Hopefully they will make it and won't have thaw any more.  They are planning either 2 or 3 transfer.  We'll see.  
The best of luck and keep posting.
Virginia


----------



## Cassidy (Jul 20, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Thanks so much for your messages.  I'm feeling alot more positive now although am still trying to find the balance between being too optimistic and then having further to fall if things go wrong - you know what I mean  

Day 2 now and it already feels like it should be day 12.  Have been off work for a couple of days but am back tomorrow so hopefully that will take my mind of it all for a bit.

Trondino - fingers crossed for sunday hun - let us know how you get on  

Virginia - thanks for the advice - I will try the visualization.  Also thanks for giving me the success story - it really helps.  Good luck with your FET   

Hi Sarah, How are you doing?  Great to hear that you're all geared up for the FET.  Did you ever sort your teeth out??  Good luck with the d/regging.  You'll soon be in the 2ww with me - it's driving me mad already!
Hope your notes help - if you need help disciphering them just give me a shout and we can compare with mine! 

Take care everyone - I'll keep you posted

lol
Cass
xx


----------



## Goldilocks (Sep 20, 2005)

Hi Cassidy

I notice you had your ET a day before my ET, and 2 days before Jasminey's ET. Why not join us over on the 'FET - Cycle Friend' thread? There are several of us on there going through it together right now.

Goldy


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi everyone

How are you feeling Cass? Weather forecast lovely for the weekend so you get out there in the sun & get some +ve energy hun  !! Don't worry about embie going in early - once it starts to divide its best off inside you rather than in a petri dish . I'm getting my teeth done on May 19th when I'll be downregging, but Mr A says it will be fine.  No idea when I'll get my notes from Wendy, but when I do would be really nice to meet up for brew & your expert opinion. 

Virginia, nice to know we'll be cycling at roughly the same time - my embies were frozen on day 1 too. How are you doing on the downreg drugs? Is this your first FET or have you been through it before? Keep in touch.

Sarah xx


----------

